# Taurus 669 .357 had cylinder locked and trigger/hammer restricted



## donzoh1 (4 mo ago)

I sold a 669 to a friend which I'd had for 35 years but had not fired much. It was a pleasure to shoot though with the only problem being that the extractor rod would unscrew during use and sometimes make it difficult to open the cylinder. I thought about putting lock tite or nail polish on the threads but never did. My friend brought it back to me saying it wouldn't function and I figured it was just the extractor thread thing but it turned out the cylinder was locket into the frame and the trigger could not be pulled nor could the hammer be cocked, although they had a little movement. The gun was loaded although there was an empty shell casing in front of the firing pin. I got the side plate off and removed most of the parts inside including the trigger group. I have a schematic diagram and believe I can get things back together. However, I'm not a gunsmith. 

I haven't seen any broken parts so am wondering what caused this problem. It seemed like the trigger being locked into a cylinder notch prevented the cylinder from swinging out or rotating.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You need a qualified gunsmith in my opinion. He'll probably be able to fix your issues in no time. I once had a model 29 .44 magnum that locked up, took it to a smith and in about 5 minutes he cured the issue and never had the issue again.


----------

